# Wood Stove and heated bench storage



## Extremebison (Feb 8, 2011)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO6xhHHCzis&feature=related

I hope the link attached, what you guys think, looks like anyone can turn your wood stove into a masonry heater lol
I would like to hook my Blaze King up this way!


----------



## Extremebison (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry should have put this in the Hearth Room didn't realize when I posted it went into the Green Room.


----------



## seige101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonder what the draft is like? Also how the heck to you clean that?!?!

I also HATE a 'video clip' of a slide show.


----------



## jimbom (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife, "Honey..........I think the stove would look better over by the window".

Me - Face meet palm.


----------



## homebrewz (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice idea. I'm guessing the idea is you burn it hot enough where you don't need to clean that section of pipe. Though, I'm wondering if you can safely burn a conventional stove hot enough to heat up the mass in the same fashion as a true masonry heater.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 11, 2011)

I've seen others done a bit differently, but same idea.  I'd love to say it's a great idea, but as I see it a modern stove would make a poor firebox for a DIY masonry heater.  Masonry heaters as we know burn hot, fast & clean and dump the heat genereated into their masonry mass for slow release.  They use intense heat to avoid creasote build-up in the smoke channels.  An EPA woodstove restricts the air to the firebox and uses an insulative firebox plus pre-heated 2ndanry combustion air or a CAT to burn the smoke while giving much longer burn times than a masonry heater.  So with the stove as the fireboxe there'd be much less volume of exhaust gases going through any smoke channels and the exhaust could be cooled much more by the masonry. I would expect some creosote in the smoke channel with that setup and as others, wonder how to clean it out.  Maybe those chemical creo sweeper sticks could keep it cleaned out?


----------

